# How long for clipped wings to grow back



## Prime

I have a 3ish month old English budgie. She knows how to fly and all, but the owner clipped the wings before shipping her out. I can tell she wants to fly and loves to but now that she is used to my house i know she wont be flying into stuff. So now i am impatient for her feathers to grow back. How long would it take until she can fly again? My budgies always had clipped wings when i first brought them home, so it would be easier to tame them and keep them from flying into things and hurting themselves. But i dont remember how long it would take for the wings to grow back. Once they do then i never clip the wings again.
So im just curious, how long would it take a baby budgie to be able to fly again?


----------



## PoukieBear

At 3 months old, she should be going into her first moult. She should regrow some flight feathers, but if it's a really harsh clip it may take until her next moult for them all to grow back.


----------



## Prime

So will she be able to fly again after she molts, even without all her flight feathers grown in?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Not necessarily. It depends on which feathers come in and if the wings are balanced feather-wise and strong enough to fly.

Once the flight feathers come back, you'd be much better off allowing her to be fully flighted from then on.*


----------



## Prime

Okay, thank you


----------

